# Concerns about Nexgard



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I did some research on Nexgard and came across a site full of negative reviews. Every review stated very similar side effects including heavy panting, extreme itching, diarrhea, loss of appetite, lethargy, and fur loss. I know someone who has been giving it to her dog for years with no side effects, but now I'm having second thoughts. Can anyone on here vouch for this product from personal experience with their GSD?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I've yet to hear of an oral med for parasites that does not have side effects, including sudden death.... so I guess I've just accepted that there is always a risk. even "a lot" of cases is still small percentage wise and either the dogs have negative side effects or they don't - no way to predict who will or won't. I used to use comfortis... 1 gsd did well, the other became lethargic, vomited, followed by heavy panting. I did not seek vet care and he was fine by the next morning. I currently use trifexis, but only for the dog who did OK with comfortis - for the other I've gone the natural route with springtime bug off garlic tablets. 

I have not personally tried nexguard but I work for a training facility who has well over 100 dogs on nexguard and no problems so far. that said, they are majority labs, goldens and just a handful of gsd.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Ellimaybel said:


> I did some research on Nexgard and came across a site full of negative reviews. Every review stated very similar side effects including heavy panting, extreme itching, diarrhea, loss of appetite, lethargy, and fur loss. I know someone who has been giving it to her dog for years with no side effects, but now I'm having second thoughts. Can anyone on here vouch for this product from personal experience with their GSD?


I have been using it for over a year. I have not seen ANY side effects for the dog...the ticks on the other hand...they don't like it much. The other day there was a tick attached. I know when he got it, it was while we were hiking. I took the tick off about 5-8 hrs after it attached. It was dead or almost dead. It was really easy to pull out. I will continue to use it. 

My friend is using the 3 month pill. I don't know anything about it other than she hasn't seen any side effects in her two dogs.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

That is helpful... I don't know if it's allowed to share the page but if it's not I'm sure the mods can delete the link. Maybe if anyone knows of this site?

Nexgard Reviews

The reviews cover a large variety of breed of dogs.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't have a GSD but use this product on my husky and 2 dobermans with no side effects.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I use it every now and then without issue, but I could smell it before I opened it, it was strong and hurt my lungs(I didn't like that).


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Fodder said:


> I've yet to hear of an oral med for parasites that does not have side effects, including sudden death.... so I guess I've just accepted that there is always a risk.
> I currently use *trifexis*, but only for the dog who did OK with comfortis - for the other I've gone the natural route with springtime bug off garlic tablets.


Ohhhhh Fodder.....Please be careful with the Trifexis! I can see that you are well aware of the risks, but THAT one has more problems than the rest of them!


Reporter Jim Strickland from Atlanta has obtained the detailed clinical reports on the adverse events from Trifexis®. In its short life, (its been on the market for about 3 years) the drug has resulted in the following reports:
Emesis (vomiting): 23,360 number of times reported
Lethargy: 7,366
Lack of Efficacy: 5,707
Vomiting: 4,570
Ineffective, fleas: 2,870
Diarrhea: 2,468
Behavioral disorders: 1,448
Seizures: 1,363
Pruritis (defined as an unpleasant sensation of the skin that provokes the urge to scratch): 1,044
Anorexia: 1,028
Itching: 1,017
Ataxia (lack of muscle coordination): 953
Shaking: 930
Ineffective: hookworms: 916
Ineffective: heart worm larvae: 810

*Owners blame 700 dog deaths on Trifexis:* Owners blame 700 dog deaths on Trifexis | www.wsbtv.com

“Trifexis® and Comfortis® both carry warnings about this on their websites. Vomiting, loose stools, bloody diarrhea were the most common adverse reactions during Comfortis® trials. There are also some reports of seizure like symptoms, lethargy, weight loss and respiratory issues.”

https://www.facebook.com/TrifexisKillsDogs 





 Warring: I could not watch this whole video.
"This video is my My 5 year French Bulldog after taking Trifexis, she had seizures for three months, acted disoriented like this in between seizures. Trifexis admitted their med caused this reaction and paid for her care up until the point came where the vet knew she would die. She never had seizures or any other neurological impairment before this med. Please take a hard look at this video before you put your dog on this drug. I don't want my dog to have died for nothing, I hope her video saves other dogs from this."

Moms


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Our rescue's vet has given NexGard a couple of times to dogs that came in with bad tick infestations -- it worked well. We didn't see have any side effects. I don't feel like I have a big sample size for it or a long-term experience to allow me to say whether or not it's a product that seems to work well for lots of dogs. Our individual experience was positive though.

If you want to avoid a pill/chewable, you might look at Vectra3D, a topical available from vets by RX. It seems to be pretty effective, based on what I hear from friends who use it in tick-infested areas.


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Our vet gave us one for our dog. I don't feel like it works. She took it two weeks ago and I still see fleas, my dh said they were just juvenile fleas and wouldn't lay eggs. . . . She's also been scratching a lot. This is something she didn't do a lot of before even when she had a bunch of fleas. So now I know the scratching could be a side effect?? She's whining when she scratches. I was thinking it could be something like dry skin. Do you think this symptom would show up later?
Nala goes back to the vet in two weeks and I've already asked my dh to ask the vet about a different flea treatment.


----------

